# fare stingo



## pizzi

Nel Salento ho imparato questo modo di dire. Significa suscitare un sentimento tra l'invidia e il dispetto.

Vorrei conoscere l'area di diffusione del termine, che non riesco a capire da cosa derivi: qualcuno lo sa?

Grazie da piz


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz cara!  

Mai sentito parlare di "stingo" in Lombardia  
Ho cercato in rete, ma ho trovato solo una definizione che poco ha a che fare con l'invidia (Hoepli, inglese/italiano: slang, arcaico: birra molto alcolica)  

Sono tanto curiosa, ora, di scoprire l'origine del detto!


----------



## pizzi

Anja.Ann said:


> slang, arcaico: birra molto alcolica



UH, non è che torniamo al thread _ubriaco_?  In effetti, a me è tornato in mente lo *stingo* leggendo dello *stinco*


----------



## Anja.Ann

... Come dire ... uno stinco che fa stingo!  

EDIT
Piz,  se hai tempo e voglia, puoi leggere qui (il linguaggio non è proprio del genere "dolce stil novo" , ma ...) "Farti stingo, farti rosicare [...] Fare stingo ... in dialetto antico" ... nessun riferimento ad una possibile origine del detto!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Quelle zone sono note per la tendenza di molti a confondere le consonanti sonore con le sorde e viceversa. /gwel bo'lidigo non ɛ uno zdingo ti zando/. Chissa?

GS


----------



## pizzi

Giorgio , guarda questa cartina:

Quei fonemi da te messi in esempio sono caratteristici dell'area grigio-azzurra; lo _stingo_ è nel tacco porpora, che è dello stesso ceppo calabrese e siciliano .

Ciao!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Credo proprio abbia ragione tu...anche se mi resta la curiosità di vedere la cartina.

GS


----------



## violadaprile

Anche secondo me è una deformazione di stinco:
"Sono così arrabbiata che vorrei darti un calcio nello stinco (negli stinchi)"
Però non giuro.


----------



## pizzi

Giorgio, il fatto che avessi lezione mi ha obnubilato ; ecco qui: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Italian_languages.png



violadaprile said:


> Anche secondo me è una deformazione di stinco:
> "Sono così arrabbiata che vorrei darti un calcio nello stinco (negli stinchi)"



 Cosa c'entra col _fare invidia_? La peculiarità di *stingo* sta nella sua unica forma attiva e crudele di provocare l'invidia (e la rabbia tenuta a freno): non esisite che uno dica _Ho provato stingo_. Si soffre in silenzio !


----------



## violadaprile

Boh ...
"Sono così arrabbiata (invidiosa) che vorrei darti un calcio nello stinco (negli stinchi)"
L'invidia (quella cattiva) suscita anche rabbia, e io credo che "fare stingo" significhi "far venire voglia di dare".
Però io sono nessuno, per cui non lapidatemi.


----------



## pizzi

Mi spiace, viola , ma sei fuori contesto. Ti faccio un esempio.

Compro una Ferrari Testarossa, e attraverso (si dice _spacco _) la strada principale di un paese salentino. Tutti mi guardano. Torno a casa e mi dico (affermazione solipsistica):_ Ho fatto *stingo* a tutti! 

Ti sto facendo *stingo*?_ posso affermarlo direttamente solo se connotato da molta ironia, e da grande confidenza con l'interlocutore, che è disposto a ridere, e quindi a smentirmi.

Anja: avevo visto anch'io quel link, prima di aprire la discussione... lasciamo perdere !


----------



## violadaprile

"Mi sono fatta invidiare da tutti, tanto che avrebbero voluto darmi calci negli stinchi" ... Perché no?
Non riesco a vedere la differenza tra la tua interpretazione e la mia ...
Comunque, alt alt, mi arrendo!


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> "Mi sono fatta invidiare da tutti, tanto che avrebbero voluto darmi calci negli stinchi" ... Perché no? Non riesco a vedere la differenza tra la tua interpretazione e la mia ...



Non ho mai sentito questo modo di dire, ma secondo me la differenza è che nell'esempio di Pizzi "_Ho fatto stingo a tutti", _sono *io* che ho fatto quello "stingo" (che non sappiamo che cosa sia ...) e non sono *loro *(=tutti) che avessero fatto qualsiasi cosa. Loro sono solo rimasti "stingati" , cioè individiosi e/o arrabbiati. 

Alla tua interpretazione corrisponderebbe piuttosto qualcosa tipo "_Ho messo (=esposto) lo stinco a tutti", c_ioè ho provocato "loro", quasi dicendo  "Ora potete darmi calci negli stinchi ... vaff*****o".

(non la prendete troppo sul serio questa mia spiegazione, ho provato solo a trovare la logica dell'espressione in questione ...)


----------



## Nerino

pizzi said:


> Nel Salento ho imparato questo modo di dire. Significa suscitare un sentimento tra l'invidia e il dispetto.
> 
> Vorrei conoscere l'area di diffusione del termine, che non riesco a capire da cosa derivi: qualcuno lo sa?
> 
> Grazie da piz



E' esattamente come lo descrivi tu, non saprei dire quale sia l'etimologia, io lo uso raramente ma il termine mi diverte molto, notare poi che si usa parlando in italiano, non in dialetto. Ciao a tutti!


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, Nerino ! Confermo: si usa in italiano .

Sì, francis, è vero: se io faccio stingo, non faccio (in modo che il mio) stinco (venga preso a calci da chi m'invidia) .


----------



## Luca1986

pizzi said:


> Nel Salento ho imparato questo modo di dire. Significa suscitare un sentimento tra l'invidia e il dispetto.
> 
> Vorrei conoscere l'area di diffusione del termine, che non riesco a capire da cosa derivi: qualcuno lo sa?
> 
> Grazie da piz



Oltre a _fari stingu _(che significa ‘fare per dispetto’) si dice anche_ fari a stingu_ (che vale ‘fare apposta, per sfregio, ripicca’).

Per quanto riguarda la diffusione, suppongo in tutto il Salento, cioè «l'intera provincia di Lecce, parte della provincia di Brindisi e la parte orientale della provincia di Taranto» (Wikipedia). Per maggiori dettagli si veda questa foto: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/it/1/1e/Salentino.jpg.

Riporto ciò che sono riuscito a trovare nell'unico dizionario dialettale che possiedo (Raffaele Di Giulio, _La nostra parlata_ – _Dizionario fraseologico dialettale Brindisino-Italiano e Italiano-Brindisino, _Fasano, Schena editore, 1999; sottolineatura mia):

 *Stingu*, deriva forse dall'inglese _sting_ = _puntura_, e dal latino _stinguere_ = _pungere_, in senso figurato _puntura  _deve intendersi _dispetto_ [...]

Riporto anche l'aggettivo relativo:

 *Stingusu*, f. _stingosa_, pl. _stingusi_ (vedi *stingu*), _dispettoso_ [...]

Personalmente, escluderei un collegamento con _stinco_.


----------



## Nerino

Ciao Luca e benvenuto, caro conterraneo! Grazie per le tue informazioni etimologiche, così, però, a naso, trovo un po' azzardata la derivazione dall'inglese sting, magari è l'inglese che ha preso dal latino! Stingusu non lo sapevo, mi piace molto! Un saluto!


----------



## Luca1986

Grazie del benvenuto, Nerino! 

Lo credo anch'io (qui una conferma): infatti ho sottolineato «forse». 

Purtroppo, è l'unico dizionario di salentino che ho; se avessi avuto il _Vocabolario dei dialetti salentini_ di Gerhard Rohlfs, avrei dato informazioni più dettagliate.


----------



## Nerino

Lo conosco, è una bellissima opera in tre volumi che però non ho mai acquistato, che mente deve essere stato il Rohlfs!, sapevi che si è occupato anche di altri dialetti, non solo dei nostri? Ciao!


----------



## Nunou

Interessante...."questo" stingo non l'avevo mai sentito prima!!! Ogni giorno se ne impara una nuova...
E io che mi limitavo a stingere le cose...


----------



## giginho

Ehi, Compari!

Comu è che stu stingu nun l'aggiu mai sentutu? Luca, sinti proprio sicuru ca se dice in tuttu lu salentu?

Comunque in Piemonte non l'ho mai sentito e nemmeno dal mio compare di Maglie


----------



## Nerino

giginho said:


> Ehi, Compari!
> 
> Comu è/ete che  ca stu stingu nun l'aggiu mai sentutu? Luca, sinti proprio sicuru ca se dice in tuttu lu salentu?
> 
> Comunque in Piemonte non l'ho mai sentito e nemmeno dal mio compare di Maglie



Giginho, complimenti, ma questo salentino quasi perfetto l'hai imparato dal compare o sei delle nostre parti? Ciao!


----------



## giginho

In Piemontese, fare stingu si dice "fè brusè le ciape" oppure "fè tirè el cul".....Comunque appoggio il fatto che stingu abbia generato Sting (non il cantante....)



Nerino, no sono nato e cresciuto a Torino e vivo metà a Torino e metà a Como, ma il mio testimone di nozze (compare per davvero) nonchè più grande amico è di Maglie e quiddru cunta in leccese....i primi tempi mi chiedevo: ma comu ca**u cunti, frate meu??? poi ci ho fatto il callo....solo che lo parlo e lo capisco...scriverlo è un'altro paio di maniche!!


----------



## nevertn

Ciao carissimi, siamo in Magna Grecia, in greco antico stokhos = palo appuntito (che serviva da bersaglio agli arcieri), derivante dal proto-indoeuropeo *stengh-, forma nasale della radice *stegh - "pungere, punzecchiare. Che alla fine è la stessa radice di "to sting".
Link etimologici:

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=sting&allowed_in_frame=0

http://www.vocabulary.com/definition/stochastic

A dopo, un saluto


----------



## Nerino

Però!  Ciao! 

Giginho, ancora complimenti, anch'io ho amiche di Torino, però di piemontese non so una parola! (forse perchè la loro mamma è di Novoli e il papà siciliano?!) Ciao!


----------



## nevertn

Ciao Nerino, scusate i link in inglese ma non sono a casa, lontano dai miei dizionari offline


----------



## pizzi

Grazie agli amici salentini per le risposte fondamentali !


----------

